# Jar File Java Web Start



## Guest (14. Jun 2007)

Hallo Leute ich hoffe mir kann hier einer helfen... Also....

Ich bin grad an einem Projekt dran und habe zwei Jar Files. Ein Programm File und ein MySQL Connector File. Diese Zwei dateien möchte ich auf einen Appache Server legen und per Java Web Start mit meinem Browser ausführen. Ist alles kein Problem wenn ich nur mein Programm Jar File hab. Aber es funktioniert nicht mit 2 jar files glaub ich. Ich habe auch schon mal probiert das Programm File und das MySQL Connector File mit Eclipse in ein Jar File zu exportieren aber das funktioniert nicht recht... Wisst ihr eine Lösung?

viele Grüße


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jun 2007)

Alle jars müssen in der jnlp angegeben sein.
Jar in Jar funktioniert sowieso nicht, wenn dann müssten die anderen jars entpackt werden.
Da du aber Webstart verwendest, spar dir das alles und mach einfach deine jnlp richtig.


----------



## Morpheus_ (15. Jun 2007)

das heisst ich kann diese zwei jar files in der jnlp angeben? des hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.


----------

